# guinea pigs stealing each others food



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

hi all,
i have got 3 guinea pigs- Kaytie(girl), Charlie(boy) and Pistachio(girl).
Pistachio is Kayties daughter and Charlie is Pistachio's dad.
at about the start of the year, Kaytie had 1 baby called Popcorn. Ever since she has been extremely skinny and Pistachio has been extremely fat.
at first i thought that Pistachio had somehow gotten into Charlie's cage ad mated with him, but she has been that fat for ages!!!!!!!!!! then i relised that i think Pistachio has been stealing all Kayties share of the food! how can i help this ffrom happening?
also, charlie is in a cage about 2 meters away around a corner and he is always squeaking and chewing on the bars of his cage. i dont think this is normal behaviour, i tink it is because he wants to get to the girls-but would there be any other reason for this?


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

You coumd scatterfeed. Or feed then off your hands when they are out.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

You could try scatter feeding them and see if that helps.

Sounds to me like you have a very stressed out male. I would either have him castrated or move his cage somewhere as far from the females as you can. The scent of a intact male may even be having a stressful affect on your older girl and this may be playing a factor on why she isnt eating what she should be.

Its only natural that they will want to mate so I would op for a castration and then he can even be introde to the girlies without any unwanted suprises....


----------

